# Idea for a gun stock



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I was examining an old flintlock rifle when I noticed that pretty brass thing on the side was actually a hinged door,the owner explained that's where you kept patches and extra flints and it hit me....:

What a great place to put a mini survival kit!so I figured out three ways to do it on a modern weapon:

One,use a router and install the biggest "patch box"cover you can find,but I lack the tools+skills for that so....

Using a "spade drill" hollow out the butt stock and simply replace one of the screws with a coin slotted one and un glue the butt plate so it swivels and make a spacer out of metal or plastic and cram it full of survival kit stuff....

The hollow synthetic stock on my rifle is the big score!lots of room!just replace one of the screws with one that's coin slotted,you can almost cram a glove box medical kit up in there!

Anyway,it was an idea,and you'd always have your survival kit with you.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There been a few survival rifles what come built that way. Handy idear, I guess the majority a folks don't care er ever think bout that so it ain't real popular with the manufacturers.

Always good when ya can modify stuff yerself.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The Henry Repeating rifle offers a similar concept of stock storage.

Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right

It disassembles into pieces which are then stored in the stock. Not quite the same idea as you can't put other gear in there, however this allows for an AR to fit in a relatively small BOB.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

the old 30 round mags are still out there I noticed.


----------

